# pm disabled!



## hibiscusmile (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all! I disabled my pm box, I have a hard time replying to it and miss some of your emails and I don't want that to happen, I have an email address and it is [email protected] and all are welcome to send emails to me there. I check it every day, and most times three times a day. So be patient if I can't reply right away, as I have a lot of mail. I also download blueprints for hubby that I read and bid on, so it does take a lot of time. The pm box here takes forever to load and I am never sure if I got all my messages. So see you at the next email train :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok, what the heck, I changed my email address to [email protected] and now it wont let me look at my old pms?  Rick, HELP!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 31, 2010)

Rebecca always in action to make her business better!


----------



## katz640 (Aug 31, 2010)

Neato!  

Thanks for putting a notice up. Hope you can get whatever PM issues you have sorted out.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 31, 2010)

Rick dropped off face of earth! I change the setting b ack and still can't get in, Peter where or where are you?


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2010)

I got nothing. Maybe log out and log back in and then try.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 1, 2010)

I did that and also changed the email address back, nothing worked.


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you turn the PM system back on? Maybe once you turned it off it deleted your pm's?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes I tried that, when I click on my name above, it does not even show the messenger menu. :blink:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Rebecca,

I was in Mexico!

Please clarify which email address you want associated with your forum account and PM (or email) me with the information. One of the addresses you listed above is misspelled and I'm not sure if that was intentional or not.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 2, 2010)

Doesn't matter now Peter, thanks I would like to have it for [email protected], which is my regular email address. I don't get it by intentional mispelled, I don't see it?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Sep 3, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Doesn't matter now Peter, thanks I would like to have it for [email protected], which is my regular email address. I don't get it by intentional mispelled, I don't see it?


post number 2 you have himatis instead of himantis! you forgot the 'n' you silly goose!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 3, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> post number 2 you have himatis instead of himantis! you forgot the 'n' you silly goose!


Hold on there! Did i see two posts implying that Rebecca might, very occasionally misspell something? I call that a diabolical liberty! Yor loryers will be heering frum mi loryers!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2010)

hahaha, we all know me fingers have mind of their own! I can spell, but I found out they can't! :lol:


----------

